# word association?



## hellohefalump (3 Mar 2009)

how come word association got locked?  I was enjoying it.


----------



## JamesC (3 Mar 2009)

Because what started off as quite good fun developed into a few people just posting over and over. It also became ridiculously large.

James


----------



## a1Matt (3 Mar 2009)

oh wow. I thought LD was joking when he posted about that!  I enjoyed it while it lasted


----------



## Thomas McMillan (3 Mar 2009)

lets start again here!

locked

jokeee  what a smame, though...


----------



## LondonDragon (3 Mar 2009)

a1Matt said:
			
		

> oh wow. I thought LD was joking when he posted about that!  I enjoyed it while it lasted


LOL I was joking but that post got out of hand!! haha what was the point?


----------



## Thomas McMillan (3 Mar 2009)

i have to admit, it was a bit annoying even though i started it  i only ever posted in it once


----------



## a1Matt (3 Mar 2009)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> a1Matt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



phew, glad you were joking! (Being the neurotic type I was starting to wonder how many other posts I had misread...)

No point at all, that was what appealed to me!


----------



## hellohefalump (3 Mar 2009)

I still don't get the joke...    could someone explain?  Park ranger? huh?

I'm being serious btw, I really don't get it!


----------



## Thomas McMillan (3 Mar 2009)

I don't either... I looked through the last few pages and can't find anything.

I think the reason why it got closed was because some people didn't think it was relevant or had a point. I don't know why they call it the 'Off-Topic' forums.


----------



## hellohefalump (3 Mar 2009)

it had a point because people were enjoying it, hence the reason it didn't die a death, at the bottom of the page.


----------



## Thomas McMillan (3 Mar 2009)

I agree, it wasn't hurting anyone. I don't see anything in the rules about this either, but hey ho.


----------



## YzemaN (4 Mar 2009)

It's the Pentaverate! We were getting too close to the number of posts in one of saintly's journals


----------



## JamesC (4 Mar 2009)

It was like those calling cards that appear in telephone boxes in London. Interesting at first but then becoming a blinking nuisance for the majority with only a few finding any interest in them.


----------



## Mark Evans (4 Mar 2009)

YzemaN said:
			
		

> It's the Pentaverate! We were getting too close to the number of posts in one of saintly's journals
> It's the Pentaverate! We were getting too close to the number of posts in one of saintly's journals


----------

